# Italy WINS



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 4, 2006)

Nothing casual about it. Great soccer. Move over SUPER BOWL. There's nothing quite like it. The beautiful game knows no politics.

-Peter-   Germany[xx(]


----------



## DFM (Jul 4, 2006)

Wins what?  Are there sports on TV today?


----------



## vick (Jul 4, 2006)

It is between football and hockey season which to means their are no sports.  I am still in morning over Yzermans retirement.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DFM_
> <br />Wins what?  Are there sports on TV today?



Are you for real? Ever hear of soccer. Americans really do lead sheltered lives.[)]

-Peter-


----------



## DFM (Jul 4, 2006)

Do you think we are sheltered because we don't like the same sports/games that you like?  I would rather watch a game where the athletes are violent and the fans are calm.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 4, 2006)

Don't knock soccer.  It is great late at night if you are having trouble getting to sleep! []

(Sorry Peter)


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jul 4, 2006)

I watched the Americans play this year. Wait till the next World Cup, they will even do better. BTW, I coached my girls' soccer team for three years.

Did you ever notice that watching soccer is like watching a car race?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DFM_
> <br />Do you think we are sheltered because we don't like the same sports/games that you like?  I would rather watch a game where the athletes are violent and the fans are calm.



Easy brother, no need to get angry. Get even, start fielding a competitive American soccer team. I understand that the former German coach is the new American 'capo'. Oh well, guess that you'll try to 'buy' a win with them foreigners now. Good luck, see you guys in 2010, er, that is if the US qualifies.

William, no offense taken. Guess that the most popular world sport is not for 'everyone'.

-Peter-[]


----------



## cozee (Jul 4, 2006)

> William, no offense taken. Guess that the most popular world sport is not for 'everyone'.
> 
> -Peter-[]



Weeeeeell, we Americans are not known for going with the flow now are we!!!! And I think your most popular world sport would not be as such if we did!!!!!!

SEMPER FI!!!!! Hope all had a happy 4th!!!!


----------



## Johnathan (Jul 4, 2006)

GGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DocStram (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey Ron,
Your girl's soccer team could have beat the USA team.  The State Department should have lifted their passports and not allowed them to reenter the country.


----------



## penbros (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />Hey Ron,
> Your girl's soccer team could have beat the USA team.  The State Department should have lifted their passports and not allowed them to reenter the country.



Thats it! soccer + girls = ... like not really american except the girls part![][8D][][][^][]


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 5, 2006)

The World Cup is awesome!!![]


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 5, 2006)

Hmmmmm..... I would lay down a bet, but I am not sure which side the Pope is on []

Go Italia !!!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />Hey Ron,
> Your girl's soccer team could have beat the USA team.  The State Department should have lifted their passports and not allowed them to reenter the country.



Yeah, almost all the points the American team received was when the other side scored against themselves []

BTW, my daughters where under 14 when I coached thier team.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Now Ron, it wasn't that bad.  The opponents only scored 50% of the American goals IIRC.


----------



## gerryr (Jul 5, 2006)

Being a soccer fan in the US is a lot like being a cycling fan in the US.  Even after Lance wins the Le Tour seven times, you still have to look on the last page of the sports section to find what's happening this year.  George Hincapie was third overall as of yesterday.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 5, 2006)

Not all of us in the US are ignorant of the original "football."  I coached it for 6 years (Under-19 level) and found the games to be exhilirating.  My daughter even played in the Gothia Cup in Sweden in 2000.  Quite an international experience for her.  Soccer is the #1 organized, participant-sport in the US for people under 19.  I can only guess that, as adults 1) we prefer our kids become non-participants and watch NASCAR and Poker as their sports outlet, or 2) we need lots of scoring in order to understand that there is a game going on.  I can't tell you how many Americans hate 1-0 baseball games or 10-7 football games.  Me?  I miss Ronaldo, Rivaldo and Ronaldinho already! [8D]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Soccer is the #1 organized, participant-sport in the US for people under 19.



Yup, and by the time thier kids are playing soccer, we'll win a world cup or two.


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 5, 2006)

It really says a lot about the USA team, IMHO they played better
than Italy in their 1-1 tie.


----------



## cozee (Jul 5, 2006)

> I can't tell you how many Americans hate 1-0 baseball games or 10-7 football games.



I'd be willing to bet that many of our service personal serving in Iraq right now would gladly rather be home watching one of your boring basebsall or football games!!!! But then, how less boring is it to watch a bunch of players running around a field kicking a ball, only to finish the game 1-0? I bet you can't tell me how many Americans hate that even more!!!!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 5, 2006)

Easy guys, there is room for everyone at the sports table.  Personally, I do not care for soccer, the WNBA, and hockey to name a few.  Hell, I'm not even sure how to spell lacrosse.

I do choose to watch NASCAR.  No, I don't think I know the drivers as some do.  I watch football more than my wife thinks I should, and on rare occasions I will watch a bit of the NBA.  Baseball puts me to sleep.

Having said that, does any of this make me better or worse than those who like other sports?  I think not.  Is soccer an exciting sport?  To some, yes, to others, no.  Am I a sports caveman because you and I like different sports?  If you think that way, I'm probably better off not knowing you as narrow minds usually aren't worth the bother.

Peter, and all the rest, enjoy the World Cup!  I'm glad that you enjoy it, and wish you well.


----------



## btboone (Jul 5, 2006)

Same with the tour.  I used to really be into cycling and had all the top riders ring my bike parts.  I don't even know the teams or front runners anymore.  Stuff changes.  Stuff is bound to change with soccer as well as the kids that were brought up with it might follow it as adults.


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 6, 2006)

William, you surprised me. how can you not like hockey ?? A game where you  can Slash, Hook, Check & Fight ! [] The best thing we ever did in the desert was bring hockey to it. So I guess I won't send you a tape of the 100 greatest moments of the WNBA []

Bruce, when was the last time you were on your bike []


----------



## Texas Taco (Jul 6, 2006)

Baseball has been very good to me............and that's all I'm going to say about that............batter up, play ball.

Go 'STROS


[]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 9, 2006)

Campioni del mondo. World Champions of the 'beautiful' game.

-Peter-


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 9, 2006)

Peter, I even watched a few minutes of the game.  Got to say I was glad to see Italy win, just wish there was a way to decide a world championship other than the penalty kicks.

BTW, I also watched a bit of NASCAR, and I have to say that Jeff Gordon didn't head butt near as hard as the French star did! []


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 10, 2006)

Viva Italia!  That foul was very low by Zidane[!]


----------

